# Anyone know what happened to cycling.stanford.edu?



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

I get an access forbidden message when I try that URL:


Stanford Cycling – The home of the Stanford Cycling Team and Club



There's a Stanford Transportation page but doesn't seem to have the old content.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Bummer it appears to be down, hopefully it is temporary. The cycling team site lists a lot of key routes in the area. The transportation page you mention just appears to be a commuter resource.
I sent a message on the team's FB page (although that doesn't look like it's been very active in a while), maybe we'll get a response.
That said, GO BEARS!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like it's back up.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I used to go to Palo Alto weekly for work, and would get rides in waiting out commute traffic. Some of the best riding terrain in the area out that way for sure. I miss having the excuse to head that way regularly now.


----------

